# Daiwa Emblem-Pro or Em-cast plus????



## Rick (Feb 10, 2005)

Which reel is best for distance with 30lb power pro? I have both and was wondering which reel for a new rod I'm having built.(rainshadow 1502).
Thanks for any info!


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*Distance*

Don't think you will see any difference in the two casting, kinda close to the same reel but the emblem pro is a better reel ....... nothing wrong with the Emcast either I have one of those ......


----------



## TUMBLEYAK (Aug 4, 2004)

I have both and there shouldn't be much difference in distance. The spool design is basically the same on both reels and the main difference from what I can tell is the Pro Emblem is smoother on the retrieve due to more bearings IMHO. If you are shooting for distance I would go with the 5500 because the spool is larger in dia. I think, thus the line comes off of it easier.


----------



## dsurf (Aug 5, 2003)

*Distance*

Both reels have the reverse tapered (ABS) design spools, which, for absolute optimized distance casting, are better suited to mono. The Pro spool's diameter is about 3 in, which is not optimum for braid (with low riders). Braid performs better with smaller diameter (forward tapered) spools (approx 2 9/16") diameter and low rider guides........sure, it will cast OK, but is not optimum combination for distance casting. The ABS spool design was intended to keep clumps of mono from rolling off the spool, creating wind knots and supreme frustration.


----------



## Rick (Feb 10, 2005)

I was playing around with the Pro and found that there is about 1/8" between the wraps on the spool when I put some line on. Does that seem like alot?


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

i agree with dsurf...my emblem is great with mono...but a more tapered reel will work better with braid...jmo


----------



## Slammer (Nov 8, 2005)

Emblem Pro is just a little better made,that's all.


----------



## ecks (Jun 24, 2007)

*thread bump*

I'm getting ready to buy one of these 2 (or the emcast sport). Any new reviews or comments on which one to buy? thanks


----------



## Audiochem (Jul 5, 2006)

I just bought a 5500 two weeks ago. I paid $59.00 for it and free shipping to boot. PM me if you want the website.

I'm definitely a novice distance caster, but loaded it w/30 Lb Power Pro and was able to cast it over 120 yds (measured at the highschool football field).

I'm sure either one will be fine...I can't wait to test it out in 1.5 weeks.


----------



## tom_s (Oct 20, 2006)

can't speak for the Emcast but I have an Emblem Pro 4500 and have zero complaints.Smooth casting ,smooth drag,casts like a charm..
On a side note,you might want to look into getting a breakaway cannon for the rod(it will save your finger when casting heavier weights)
Good luck with whichever you choose!!
:fishing: :beer:


----------



## toejam (Jan 28, 2005)

The Emcast is about as good of a cheap spinner you can get. The finish is not very durable but I have no complaints about how it fishes or how it handles braid.... I keep mine spooled with 30 lb Sulfix braid for lure chunking.......


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

if you are considering the emlbem, spend the extra $40 and get the pwoersurf qd.


----------



## ketematt (Sep 3, 2007)

*Daiwa Emblem Reel*



Audiochem said:


> I just bought a 5500 two weeks ago. I paid $59.00 for it and free shipping to boot. PM me if you want the website.
> 
> I'm definitely a novice distance caster, but loaded it w/30 Lb Power Pro and was able to cast it over 120 yds (measured at the highschool football field).
> 
> I'm sure either one will be fine...I can't wait to test it out in 1.5 weeks.


Please sent me the website for this Reel.

Thanks!


----------

